# Shear pins Needed



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

Does anyone know where i can get the bolens shear pins part #'s 1825235 and 1825092 i have the original set in the unit currently but with winter around the cornewr id like to have atlesat one spare set as i have never used the unit and have know idea how hungry it is.
Thanks
Justin


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Check the parts suppliers post on the 1st page of the bolens forum.

My first choice would be Ray's.


----------



## blane (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't know what shear pins you are referring to but it sounds like it may be a snowblower(?). If so, and it is like mine, they are just roll pins or split pins (same thing) and I picked up spares at the local hardware store.

Blane


----------



## froggy890c (Jun 1, 2008)

*shear pins*

I just got some at Tractor Supply. They have a wide variety of them and retainer clips too


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

if you notice bud, that post was almost 4 years ago....... But welcome to TF anyway


----------

